# Ipad Case Prototype Made!!



## jlin (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi All

I have designed my own Ipad Case and is looking for a prototype to be made. It will be of leather material.

Does anyone know of any manufacturers that would be able to help me out? I have tried using all the resources I have with no luck.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kind regards

James


----------



## My private room (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes. Is for your business?


----------



## sunnyfay (Feb 4, 2014)

*I have case you want*



jlin said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have designed my own Ipad Case and is looking for a prototype to be made. It will be of leather material.
> 
> ...


Hi,dear friend, no problem. Which type do you want?


----------

